

Continuous Client - huhtenberg
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/26/a-modest-proposal-the-continuous-client/

======
huhtenberg
I found myself wanting exactly this recently - a single conversation stream
for each IM peer and multiple views into the stream, synchronized between
themselves.

Found Trillian beta that appears to support it, but I am very wary of it,
because previous versions were the buggiest software products I had a
misfortune to use. Any other implementations with native clients and with the
hook ups into ICQ and others?

